# Getting back into horses.



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

I figured I'd start this thread to keep track of my progress, now that things are really starting to roll. I'm going to put down my starting point, my goals, and what I'm currently doing to achieve those goals. So, here it goes:

I started getting into horses when I was two years old. I loved them from the moment I saw my first pony. My mom worked for a lady who owned horses and ponies, and I rode them whenever I could.

When I was three, I moved to Texas, and for years I went through a riding drought due to my parent's financial situation. Sure, there were intermittent pony rides, summer camps, even a lesson or two, but slowly my interest waned.

Fast forward to about three years ago ago. I found a barn in Royse City through my high school biology teacher. We visited there to do a field study. I had forgotten in those long years of not being around horses how good it makes me feel. 

Last year, my parents bought a Groupon for a discounted riding lesson at a local trail ride company. I had been struggling with my depression and anxiety, but the moment I got on that horse, a Quarter Horse named Bandit, I found my confidence again. I rode once more under the discounted price at this company before the offer expired. 

A little bit later, a friend of my therapist offered lessons in natural horsemanship for me and a friend. She eventually had to stop because she moved to a new barn, but I learned so much about horse handling in the few short weeks that she was able to teach us. 

Now, with my interest rekindled, I looked for more ways closer to home that I could get involved with horses. I found a lady in my city who is leasing her two geldings and is offering lessons so that I can spruce up my riding, and I'm starting to volunteer at a local therapeutic riding center.

Now for my goals. I want first and foremost to become a horse trainer and therapeutic riding instructor. Second, I want to learn and compete in dressage. I don't necessarily need to get to Grand Prix, but I do want to try it. 

I'll update this thread with any new developments.


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

Man, it's cold out. It was in the 20s last night, but I made some time to visit with the horse I'm leasing, Bobby. 

Right now, we're just trying to get to know each other. He's wary of strangers. Not aggressive towards them, but he does get a bit jumpy and nervous. I want to bond with him so he feels comfortable around me, so I'm going to make time to visit outside of just riding, even when the weather is less than ideal. 

When I got to the barn, everyone was bustling around trying to get the horses fed and watered. While Toni (the lady I'm leasing from) wasn't there, her husband and daughter were. They brought Bobby in from the pasture and into the stall. Even in the barn, it was bitter cold, especially with the biting wind. I took the brush and began grooming Bobby. He wasn't comfortable with me going into his blind spots, especially behind him even though I had my hand on him to let him know I was there, so whenever I did he moved so that he could see me. Otherwise, he was calm and gentle. 

I was there about 30-40 minutes before calling my ride. While there for only a short time, I needed to go for a couple of reasons. First, I was cold. Second, my phone was almost dead.

While waiting for my dad, I was either in the tack room to get out of the wind or I was at Bobby's stall. I called him over, and surprisingly he left his hay and came up to me. After a moment of petting, he went back to his hay. And that was my adventure for the evening.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Horses and new horsey friendships are so good for your soul  Glad you are getting a chance to get to know a horse again! Dressage is a blast and certainly a learning experience. I look forward to following your journey!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing ^^


----------



## Haleybop21 (Feb 3, 2014)

I am not trying to put down your dream of being a horse trainer and riding instructor but I just want to warn you that making enough money to live comfortably in those jobs is very very hard. Not only is the money not the best but there is a lot of competition for those jobs. I was considering to be a trainer and instructor but after listening to how much my instructor makes, she advises to make horses a hobby and not a profession because she wishes she could go back and tell herself that.


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't mind a low paycheck as long as I'm happy with my work. I'm okay with living simply for a while. I also know that it is a competitive market, and it might not work out. I'm going to work towards it, but I'm also considering a plan B. Maybe being a LPC or a social worker.


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

Well, I have been thinking...I looked up the average salaries for each profession, and reevaluated what I wanted to do with my life. I decided that I may go to school for social work rather than animal science and become a social worker. Whatever I do, I will probably still do workshops and aim for a certification as a therapeutic riding instructor, but I will only work as an instructor part time. That is what I'm passionate about, and I'm not about to give it up.


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

Today, the session started at Equest. I got up around 6:15 or so to get ready, and left at about 6:45. My cousin and I got to Equest at about 7:00, and immediately went in to begin grooming and tacking up for the lesson. 

We were put on a Quarter Horse named Henry. He was sweet, but a little naughty today since he and the other horses had been inside for the past few days due to snow. 

This particular class was mostly hands-off. The riders were independent enough that they didn't need sidewalkers or horse leaders, just spotters and instructors. So, we stood and watched. Still, it wasn't a bad experience for me. I'm a novice rider at this point, so I could learn myself just by watching and listening.


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

I got to ride today. First time in a long time, so I was a little nervous and insecure. Bobby knew it, no doubt. I am sure I confused the heck out of him, and though I had no fear of being thrown or anything like that, I was afraid towards the end of pushing him too far; even the most gentle of horses have their limits. 

It started off well enough. I got to the barn and groomed him. He had rolled in the mud, so it took a bit of time to get the dirt off of him. I'm still very nervous picking hooves, but I managed to do it anyways, which helped my confidence. 

We then tacked him up, and he was very good about that. We took him out to the round pen, and I mounted up. I got a bit disoriented and unsure, but once I was on the horse I felt a lot more comfortable. I wasn't happy about the length of the reins, they were much shorter than I was used to, but the saddle was comfortable and the stirrups actually fit my short legs. 

I had Bobby walk around the circumference of the round pen, and then I had him trot a little bit. I have trouble with posting and diagonals, so I wanted to practice. However, I believe that due to the length of the reins and my inexperience, I couldn't keep him trotting for any distance. Poor thing, I really do think I confused him. After a while, he stopped walking and wouldn't go anymore. I got the impression that he was a little stressed, especially since he was doing a lot of licking and chewing. I think we need to spend some more time to learn each other, and I need to spend more time learning how to time the cues so they're not as confusing.


----------



## equinesnfelines (Feb 1, 2014)

keep sight of your goals and let nothing diminish your dream...a social work degree AND certification in the field of equine assisted therapy---your ticket to making your passion pay the bills! especially in light of this--

"An East Texas congressman is taking up a bill that could provide an unconventional therapy to Texas families. Kaitlyn's law is aimed at providing hippotherapy, which is an equestrian therapy for families with disabled children."

the more this is recognized as beneficial the more funding may become available and that usually demands more accountability in the way of "certification"....so--get your plan together and focus on the future--volunteering at Equest is a mature step towards the mountain of education you will conquer--God does move mountains but He expects us to pack our shovel--but we already know that because around horses there is always something to shovel!!!LOL!!!

will be following your progress so keep us posted--wishing you the best in this! 
* 
*


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

I just got back from working at Equest. It's my first Wednesday working since the session started, and I started working my second class. It's smaller and a little more hands-on than the Saturday class, which I appreciated. 

I started this morning at around 9:00 by doing some barn work, cleaning and bedding stalls. Once I was done there, I took a small break and waited until 11:00 when I had to groom and tack the horses for the class. There were two classes at 12:00, so there was a bit of confusion in the tack room as everyone tried to get ready. 

I quickly went to get a drink in the commons area, where I met one of the riders in my class, a boy named Eric. The other rider had not arrived yet. 

I helped with the Western class before going off to tack up a horse named Jax while the other volunteer in the class tacked up a fuzzy little pony named Babe. For the class, we were switched; Dakota (the other volunteer) led Jax while I led Babe. We took them to the mounting area, and Eric got on Jax first. My rider, Jacob, had just arrived, and was helped onto Babe (he has a muscular disorder and we used the blocks, so it was a bit of a struggle this week--next week we're using the ramp). 

Eric and Jacob were the only two riders in the class, and they both needed a horse leader for the entire class. We worked mostly at the walk today, with a few trotting intervals. 

After the class, we took the horses back to their stalls, Jacob holding onto the lead rope and me holding on to the sidepull for security. The riders put away the tack, and I groomed Babe before leaving. 

I did make a lot of mistakes today, from putting the tack on wrong to forgetting to groom Babe before letting her go, and I was a lot less forgiving of myself than everyone else was. That's just another thing that I've got to work on. I know, I can't expect to be perfect at the very beginning. 

Overall, I do like this class. I like being hands-on with the horse and rider, and I like the smaller size, so I would say that I prefer my Wednesday class over my Saturday class. In each class, there is something to learn.


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

Well, it's been nearly a week since I posted an entry, so I thought I'd post today and keep this going. 

I haven't really been doing a lot of horse stuff in the past week or so, though I did go to my Saturday class at Equest, and met the rider that I was assigned to help (she didn't show up the previous Saturday). Her name is Hilary, and she is absolutely in love with her pony, Cody. She called him her baby. He was being a bit of a pain that day, as ponies can be, but she gave him treats and lots of love after the class had ended. 

Today, I'm hoping to go see Bobby. I haven't seen him for about a week and a half. Toni was actually getting a bit worried that something had happened or that I had lost interest in Bobby. I was just busy with other things. While I'm still busy today, I'm going to make time to go visit.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Glad to hear that things at Equest are going well


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

Bobby is sick. I'm not sure what the problem is yet, only that Toni said that he seemed off and called in the vet. The vet is doing some blood work, and advised that Bobby be kept quiet for a few days. So, I won't be visiting him until Saturday or Sunday at the earliest. I'm going to keep in touch with Toni and will make sure that he's doing okay. I haven't really bonded with him much yet, but I am concerned for his welfare. 

On another note, I bought some nylon reins that match Toni's tack. I thought they would be more comfortable in my hands than the ones that she was using, since her reins are too short and thin for my liking. If I could, I would love to get my own tack (English tack preferably), but since I don't have the money to spend trying to find the right saddle and bridle for both me and Bobby, I'll make do with Toni's.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Good and bad news, it seems. I hope everything turns out ok with Bobby.

But, focusing on the fun stuff--what color reins did you buy?


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

Toni and the vet didn't seem terribly concerned, so I'm sure he'll be fine. But, as is typical of me, I get myself all worked up with worry. But, I'm working on keeping calm. 

They're turquoise, green, and purple striped (Toni's saddle pad and headstall is turquoise ). Very pretty, if I do say so myself :lol:.


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

Bobby's been bad the past couple of days, and nearly flattened me today. First, both today and yesterday Bobby and Huey were turned out in the pasture. Usually, they come right up to Toni and her family when they call, but they wouldn't be caught today and yesterday. It took us about an hour both days to catch them. 

Today, I was supposed to ride. We tried tacking him in the round pen, since all of the tie outs were full, and he reared up on me when I lifted the saddle. He pulled away, dragging the fence with him. I was a little bit freaked out; not scared of Bobby per say, he's a good horse, but it was a reminder that horses are very powerful prey animals, they spook and are unpredictable.


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

Great day today at Equest. 

I didn't do any barn work today, though I really should've. Anyways, instead I started off by helping another volunteer to tack up a horse named Max for the ATC class at 11:00. When the class was going, I stood at the gate and watched. It is a very interesting class, and very large. 

When I was done there, I groomed and tacked up Jax (Jacob wasn't there today, so Poco was left alone) for my class. He was very cooperative with his feet, which helped my confidence a bit since I am terrified of horse feet. 

The intern Andrea was teaching today, and she had a neat lesson plan. She had Eric walk a serpentine around cones and then had him pick up a ring from one ring stand and trot to a pole at the other end of the arena where he put the ring down. I helped with the rings and the pole. It was fun.


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

It'll be a couple of days before I get some more horse time, either with Bobby or at Equest, because of my busy schedule. My sister has a skate party tonight, and tomorrow is the North Texas Irish Fest. I'm going in the morning to help set up for the Pomeranian rescue, and then I'll be going during the actual festival that night. Then, on Saturday morning I've got Equest and an appointment with my therapist. Then, I'll finally be able to see Bobby again.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Ugh. I hate spans of time when I can't get my "horse fix" ):


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

I went out to see Bobby, but I wasn't feeling great and was super tired after a busy day, so I decided to leave a bit early. At least I got some horse time .

I'm finally planning my school journey. I'm setting up a visit to Texas Tech University in April. It's kind of horse related, since I hope to either join the equestrian team, volunteer at the riding center, or both . Anyways, I'm still strongly leaning towards a career in social work, so that will be the department that I'm most interested in visiting.


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

Meh, I haven't been feeling very well, so I haven't had any horse time in over a week. I'm going through horse withdrawal for sure!


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

I haven't posted in a while, so I thought I'd update. I haven't seen Bobby in a while (Toni has been in and out of the hospital, I've been sick off and on, and it's just been bad weather when I was feeling better). Toni's okay right now, but she's not able to go out to the barn until she's feeling better. 

I have been going to Equest, and I found out that a rider named Becca is going to Texas Tech too. She'll be participating in the therapeutic riding program that is at the Texas Tech Equestrian Center, and I'm most likely going to volunteer while I'm at school. 

Not really much else going on outside of Equest and school. I'm hoping to see Bobby tonight after an event for Texas Tech since I haven't seen him all month basically.


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm a bit bummed out. There's something going on with Bobby's training where I can't go see him anymore. I don't really understand it, but I think that Toni is just afraid of liability and wants the best for her horse, which I can respect and I won't contest it. I'll get my horse time through volunteering at Equest, and the Texas Tech Equestrian Center once I'm in Lubbock, but I'm missing him :-(. 

Anyways, another thing that I feel a bit mixed on, it's the last week of the session at Equest. I just got back a couple of hours ago from my last Wednesday class. It was a great class, and I was really touched when one rider, Eric, gave us all thank you cards, but man, was it HOT!


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm writing from Lubbock, Texas today. I flew in this morning (first time on a plane since I was an infant, and I figured out quickly that I DON'T like it at all). It's still early in the day, but I have plans to go down to the Texas Tech campus this afternoon, and then I'm going to the equestrian center. 

While I am currently accepted into the university and I'm already signed up for orientation, this is my first time to Lubbock. I'm very excited to see what the day will bring.


----------

